# if you own a car in abu-dhabi I need your opinion here...



## 4drsupra

i am just curious for those of you folks who owns a vehicle and have registered them in abu-dhabi I just need to know what exactly do they test in the "*vehicle technical test*" when you first register a car...I am really considering shipping my car from Toronto but worried that it might fail this due to it's "race" configuration...can someone of knowledge pls shed some light...


----------



## CarlZA

4drsupra said:


> i am just curious for those of you folks who owns a vehicle and have registered them in abu-dhabi I just need to know what exactly do they test in the "*vehicle technical test*" when you first register a car...I am really considering shipping my car from Toronto but worried that it might fail this due to it's "race" configuration...can someone of knowledge pls shed some light...


I think your best bet would be to get into touch with a company that can do the import for you here in Abu Dhabi. They can raise such questions to the relevant authority.


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^that was actually the first step i took and contacted a company in toronto that does the shipping and apparently that is all that they deal with...is the shipping...anything the involves before and after their containers and customs they try not to get too involved however they did manage to get me the steps thus me inquiring on the specifics of the vehicle technical test...


----------



## CarlZA

Oh - ok. Is it not possible to get a company that is situated on both sides like DHL whom has an office at customs here?

As I understand - modifying a car (performance wise) in the UAE is not allowed without doing some procedures (there's A LOT of R35 Skylines around that's modified). Doesn't stop people from doing it though (illegally).

But then again you are bringing in a vehicle that is "tuned" already - so I don't see why this shouldn't be allowed.

Vehicle Technical Test (doesn't say much):
Abu Dhabi Government Portal - Citizen - Motoring & Travel

Contact them (had some mixed results - might be worth a try):
Abu Dhabi Government Portal - Citizen - Abu Dhabi Government Contact Centre


----------



## CarlZA

Motor racing club (might be worth a shot):
Abu Dhabi Government Portal - Citizen - Departments

Much further shot:
Abu Dhabi Government Portal - Citizen - Departments


----------



## 4drsupra

thanks i will check out those sites...

I guess my only worry is if they do an emissions test on my car it will fail due to its current muffler configuration other than that it should be fine as the ride height is fully adjustable and the muffler is not noisy it simply will not pass the emissions test if any...do you know if they perform this in the technical test?...


----------



## CarlZA

4drsupra said:


> thanks i will check out those sites...
> 
> I guess my only worry is if they do an emissions test on my car it will fail due to its current muffler configuration other than that it should be fine as the ride height is fully adjustable and the muffler is not noisy it simply will not pass the emissions test if any...do you know if they perform this in the technical test?...


With the amount of big block engines going around here, you'd have to breathe 2000mg CO2 out of your exhaust to create any issues.

I'll be honest - I'm not too clued up on the environmental aspect (emissions) - but what I see driving around here would give the tree huggers elsewhere heart attacks. Maybe it has. Who knows. 

This is low petrol price country with a lot of flashy cars.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Believe uae has no emissions standards. BUT the car muffler system can not be 'custom'. Must be oem. Have friends who have their OEM muffles put back on each time they have to have the vehicle inspected or if they get fined and have to take it and have it 'reinspected' as part of paying the fine


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^thanks guys that is all I am worried about...i see the cars that go around here some nice some just plain tacky but as for my system once I put back my silencer it shouldn't be bad...

i am really excited to bring my car over and run at the YAS circuit from time to time and I know I push it here a little more without worrying too much about the consequences...


----------



## dchou1107

I am contemplating bringing my porsche that I have modified as well. Everyone from the forums told me to sell the car and buy it in the UAE because they are also cheaper there. Save me the cost of shipping it and paying taxes



4drsupra said:


> ^^^thanks guys that is all I am worried about...i see the cars that go around here some nice some just plain tacky but as for my system once I put back my silencer it shouldn't be bad...
> 
> i am really excited to bring my car over and run at the YAS circuit from time to time and I know I push it here a little more without worrying too much about the consequences...


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^lets face it though sometimes selling a modified car means u have to take in some losses and say buhbye to all the hard work you have done to the car...which i was really not yet prepared to do...unless of course you strip all the mods in your porsche bring it here and buy the same model here and install it again...if my car was available here I would totally do that cuz I am quite the DIY guy too however my car is not available here which sucks...


----------

